# المنتديات العامة > المنتدى العام >  >  كيف نتعامل مع اول ليله بعد الخطوبه (موضوع للنقاش )

## LUCKY

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اللهم صلى على محمد و ال محمد 
هناك الكثيرمن الشباب و الشابات المقبلين على الزواج يحتار كيف سيتصرف عندما يقابل شريكه حياته في اول ليله و ماذا سيقول لها و كيف سيبدأ الكلام معها و .......
كيف نتعامل مع اول ليله بعد الخطوبه  :embarrest:  
خطر على بالي فكره  :wink: 
ماذا لو قابلت رجل سوف يقابل خطيبته او امرأه سوف تقابل خطيبها في اول ليله بعد الخطوبه ماذا كنت لتنصحه ؟؟ :huh:  

ارجوا من الجميع الافاده لانه حسب وجهه نظري القاصره سوف يستفيد منه الكثير من المقبلين على الزواج
و لاني لم اجد من يفيدني و لاكن كنت موفق و لله الحمد  
و سوف يكون لي راي بعد ان ارى التفاعل منكم  
و دمتم بخير و سلام  :cool: 
اخوكم المخلص LUCKY  :bigsmile:

----------


## سيناريو

*هلا أخويLUCKY*
*أولاً أحب أشكرك لطرح الفكره المهمه التي يحتاجها الكثير من الشباب والفتيات في هذه الليله*
*التي تتسم بالخجل والصمت من قبل الفتاة في أغلب الأحيان  ..*

*عن نفسي للحين ماجربت هالفتره ....... فما أقدر أنصح* 

*وننتظر باقي الأعضاء .....*

*يسلمو أخوي* 
*الله يعطيك العافية ولاتنسى اتقول لنا نصايحك .....*
*لاعدمناك*

----------


## دنيا الأحلام

بالنسبه لي اول ليلة لي كانت ليلة الحفله 
وبصراحه كنت حامله هم كبير لأني اول مره راح اشوفه
بس عدى الموضوع على خير على ماأعتقد اهم شي ان 
لاتسكت ولاتقعد تهدر واجد ههههههههههههههههههه :embarrest: 
اما اني احس ان اني كنت عاديه مع خوفي الكبير 
إلا اني تمالكت نفسي..<<< ماشاء الله عليي :bigsmile: 
اتمنى اني افدتكم بها الكلمات البسيطه 
وماطولت هدره :toung: 
مشكور اخوي على هالموضوع الروعه واتمنى ان الكل يشارك فيه
يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو :cool:

----------


## عفاف الهدى

اني لسه ما جربت 

بس الحلو انه يصير فيه تعريف من الطرفين

يعني اول ليلة وهم وش اسم امش واختش ووو

وكلام بسيط جدا وكأنه تعارف 

بالإضافة الى اهم نقطة الا وهي اخذ رقم الجوال 

ها ها

عقبال عزابية منتدانا 

بس انت اخويتوك جديد خبرنا عنك في هديك الليلة ...ولو

----------


## تأبط بودره

طبعا بالنسبه للفتاه .. بتخجل وبتقلب خدودها حمره وبتسكت .. :embarrest: 
إيه المفروض إنها تخجل .. :embarrest: 
حتى لو كانت من النوع الجرىء .. 
عشان لا خطيبها يشك فيها من قواية عيونها .. :weird:  :wink:  

الرجال .. اللي بيدبّس.. :sad2: 
 رساله ليكم .. 
تعاملو بطبيعيه .. وأتبعو سليقتكم ..
نعم .. لا تتجمل وتسوي حالك ملاك وفيك جنحان .. :rolleyes: 
وطبعا لا تطلـّـع أسوأ ما عندك .. :wacko: 
بس خلك طبيعي .. لا تغش .. لأنك بنكشف على طبيعتك بعد الزواج ..
وبعدين بتبتدي المشاكل ..
فخلك طبيعي ..طبيعي جدا .. :rolleyes:  
بس مو لدرجة إنك تفتح سالفة حسنوه يوم يوضب السياره وينسى السكروب في المكينه  :huh: ..
 يعني .. خلك ذرب.. :toung: 
زي أعرف واحد يدخن مثلا .. ولده دخل ثنوي .. ومرته بعدها ماتعرف ..
طيب .. إذا إنت الله يفك الناس كلها تدخن .. يا تقطعه .. يا تقول ليها من أول يوم إنك تدخن ..
وإذا بتتركك العروس لأنك مدخن .. فيمكن تتركك لأنك ما حلقت شعرك أو أظافرك طوال بعدين .. 



طبعا هذي النصيحه للي ما قدر ينحاش وينفد بجلده .. :sad2: 
الله يهني سعيد بسعيده :bigsmile:  
ويسلمو خيي ع لطرح الجميل .. :amuse: 
بس مو كانه موضوعك متأخ؟ عفر صارلك شهرين الحين!! :weird: 
لا عدمناك :bigsmile:

----------


## alzahrani33

:embarrest:  :embarrest: 

لسى بدري انا

بس منطقياااا بكون رزين هادىء واخلي الرومانسيه ماليه الجوووووووو


منكم نستفيد .... اعذروني ماخطر ببالي افكر  الا اليووم ....

يسلموووو على الموضوع .....

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

*اييييييييييييييييييييه*
*ذكرتوني بأيام الله يرحمها*
*هذيك الليلة ما تنحسب من عمري*
*كنت تحفة جد*
*طبعا ما ادري ويش قال لي وويش رديت عليه*
*بس اللي اعرفه انو قلبي كان بيوقف من كثر الخوف*
*يمكن بعد توتر لآنو اول مرة اشوفه واكلمه*
*سويت بلاوي واستوت ليي بلاوي اكثر*
*كانت اول مرة في حياتي اصبغ وجهي وقاعدة في وجه المكيف عشان حرانه والصبغ ساااااااااااااح*
*كنت بموت من الحر الين جاء*
*يوم شفته بغيتهم يجيبون لي بطانية<<< ثلجت البنت*
*بس انو انضحك علي لانو كنت جنبه زي بنته مع انو لابسة كعب<<< خداع وتدليس* 
*أيام راحت من عمرنا....* 

*صج اخوي على البركة الله يهنيكم*
*ظنيتك تبغى تجس نبض* 
*بس الظاهر اني نايمة على اذاني*

*الله يوفق الجميع ويسعدهم*
*تقبلو مروري*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

عن نفسي نصيحة 
خلك طبيعي 
لا تتصنع لانك مع الايام راح تنكشف 
هالكلام عن تجربة

----------


## LUCKY

> *هلا أخويLUCKY*
> 
> *أولاً أحب أشكرك لطرح الفكره المهمه التي يحتاجها الكثير من الشباب والفتيات في هذه الليله*
> *التي تتسم بالخجل والصمت من قبل الفتاة في أغلب الأحيان ..* 
> *عن نفسي للحين ماجربت هالفتره ....... فما أقدر أنصح*  
> *وننتظر باقي الأعضاء .....* 
> *يسلمو أخوي* 
> *الله يعطيك العافية ولاتنسى اتقول لنا نصايحك .....*
> 
> *لاعدمناك*



 
يسلموا سيناريو على المشاركه اللطيفه و الله يوفقك لكل خير 
و انشاء الله راح يكون لي رد بس ما اشوف تفاعل من الاعضاء
دمتي بخير

----------


## LUCKY

> بالنسبه لي اول ليلة لي كانت ليلة الحفله 
> وبصراحه كنت حامله هم كبير لأني اول مره راح اشوفه
> بس عدى الموضوع على خير على ماأعتقد اهم شي ان 
> لاتسكت ولاتقعد تهدر واجد ههههههههههههههههههه
> اما اني احس ان اني كنت عاديه مع خوفي الكبير 
> إلا اني تمالكت نفسي..<<< ماشاء الله عليي
> اتمنى اني افدتكم بها الكلمات البسيطه 
> وماطولت هدره
> مشكور اخوي على هالموضوع الروعه واتمنى ان الكل يشارك فيه
> يسلموووووووووووووووووووووووو



تجربه رائعه اختي دنيا الاحلام و اسال الله لكِ التوفيق
و يسلموا على المرور الرائع
و تجربنك تشجع البنات على انهم يتمالكوا انفسهم شوي و يحاولوا يكون قد ما يقدروا على طبيعتهم

----------


## LUCKY

> اني لسه ما جربت 
> 
> بس الحلو انه يصير فيه تعريف من الطرفين
> 
> يعني اول ليلة وهم وش اسم امش واختش ووو
> 
> وكلام بسيط جدا وكأنه تعارف 
> 
> بالإضافة الى اهم نقطة الا وهي اخذ رقم الجوال 
> ...



اشكركِ عفاف الهدى على المشاركه اللطيفه 
و اسال الله لكِ التوفيق و ان يرزقك الزوج الصالح 
و ان تكون تجربتك ناجحه و ان تكون ليله تعارف فكره رائعه 
و حلوه فكره رقم الجوال....هههههههه
و عقبال كل العزاب رجال و نساء

----------


## LUCKY

> طبعا بالنسبه للفتاه .. بتخجل وبتقلب خدودها حمره وبتسكت ..
> 
> إيه المفروض إنها تخجل ..
> حتى لو كانت من النوع الجرىء .. 
> عشان لا خطيبها يشك فيها من قواية عيونها .. 
> 
> الرجال .. اللي بيدبّس..
> رساله ليكم .. 
> تعاملو بطبيعيه .. وأتبعو سليقتكم ..
> ...



 
اهلاً اخي تابط 
كلامك منطقي جداً بالنسبه للمرأة سوف يغلب عليها الخجل و ذاللك ناتج لطبيعتها 
و اما ان الرجل هو اللي راح يتدبس (و الله صحيح ) و كما قلت خلك على طبيعتك لا تزيد و لا تنقص 
و طبعاً هذا الطرح خيي للناس المقبلين على الزواج 
يعني اسوي نفسي قديم ههههه  :toung: 
لاني عن نفسي و عن اغلب اصحابي ما لقينا اللي يرشدنا او يتكلم ويانا على هل الاساس حبيت اطرحه لفائده هذه الفئه 
و اشكرك اخي على الافكار الرااااااائعه

----------

